# Săn lùng 5 mẫu chum nhất định phải có trong nhà dịp Tết này



## gomsubaokhanh (23/11/21)

Tết đang cận kề, những bữa liên hoan đầm ấm không thể thiếu được những ly rượu thơm ngon, nghĩa tình. Nếu bạn là người mê ngâm rượu tại gia, sẽ thật đáng tiếc nếu bỏ qua 5 mẫu chum ngâm rượu cho ngày tết cực đẹp sau đây.

Các dòng chum ngâm rượu hiện nay

Chum sành ngâm rượu được sử dụng từ ngàn đời nay. Chum sành xưa đựng nước, đựng tương, làm mắm làm dưa, bảo quản các loại hạt… Chum sành dường như đã in sâu và trở thành một biểu tượng quen thuộc của người Việt.

Cho đến ngày nay, chum sành ngâm rượu Bát Tràng là sự lựa chọn của nhiều quý ông có sở thích ngâm rượu tại nhà và những chị em muốn tự ngâm rượu an toàn hoặc rượu bổ cho sức khỏe.

Với sự phát triển của xã hội và công nghệ hiện đại, chum sành cũng trở nên đa dạng kiểu dáng về kiểu dáng, mẫu mã. Sự lựa chọn của người tiêu dùng theo đó được mở rộng hơn.








Tuy nhiên, đi kèm với đó là sự trà trộn các dòng chum kém chất lượng, khiến người tiêu dùng phải cẩn trọng và xem xét kỹ hơn trước khi mua chum.

Dù kiểu dáng có phần khác nhau, nhưng các dòng chum ngâm rượu phổ biến hiện nay chỉ được chia ra làm hai dòng. Đó là chum sành ngâm rượu không tráng men và chum sành tráng men.

Sự khác nhau vật lý giữa hai dòng chum ngâm rượu Bát Tràng này thể hiện ngay tên gọi của nó.

Với chum không tráng men, chúng có bề mặt hơi lì và sần nhẹ. Ngược lại, chum tráng men bóng mượt, sờ vào thấy mịn bởi được nhúng qua hỗn hợp men lót trước khi nung.

Tại sao nên chọn chum ngâm rượu không tráng men

Giữa hai dòng chum ngâm rượu trên, các “tiên tửu” nên chọn loại nào là vấn đề nhiều người thắc mắc. Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh xin giải đáp vấn đề này như sau:

Nếu chỉ sử dụng để đựng rượu trong những bữa tiệc, bạn có thể dùng các dòng tráng men. Nhưng để ngâm rượu lâu dài, chum sành ngâm rượu không tráng men mới là sự lựa chọn khiến rượu thơm ngon và tốt cho sức khỏe.

Lý do bạn nên chọn chum ngâm rượu không tráng men để ủ rượu bởi: Chum không tráng men được giữ trọn vẹn các đặc tính của đất sét. Nhờ đó, sử dụng chum để ngâm rượu sẽ mang đến những ưu điểm tuyệt vời như:

Thẩm thấu andehit - một chất độc thường có trong rượu tự ngâm nhờ những lỗ khổng khí nhỏ li ti trong đất.

Tăng hương vị rượu, đặc biệt với rượu hạ thổ, chum sành ngâm rượu có sự đàn hồi không khí, khiến vị rượu đượm và có chất riêng khác biệt hoàn toàn với rượu công nghiệp.

Đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe nếu bạn lựa chọn đúng chum sành Bát Tràng chất lượng cao.
Không chỉ có tác dụng ngâm rượu, các mẫu chum sành ngày nay còn có khả năng làm vật trang trí, nâng tầm không gian nhà bạn.


Xem thêm: 5 mẫu chum ngâm rượu tết người mê rượu lưu ngay lại!


----------

